# What is a mini cycle?



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I have my tank set up for about a year or more. Someone told me that I have a mini cycle because I have small amounts of ammonia and nitrite showing up. When will this go back to 0 and can someone explain a mini cycle?

I alreaday know about new tank cycling.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> I have my tank set up for about a year or more. Someone told me that I have a mini cycle because I have small amounts of ammonia and nitrite showing up. When will this go back to 0 and can someone explain a mini cycle?
> 
> I alreaday know about new tank cycling.


 That doesnt nessisarily mean a mini cycle. That could just be something rotting and fouling the water. With this, the bacteria arnt processing the toxins quick enough. With a mini cycle, for some reason some bacteria died so there arnt enough bacteria to convert toxins.

in breif: minicycle= not enough established bacteria. A mini cycle is the same as a new tank cycle, except there is already some bacteria established which is why its smaller
foul water= too much crap rotting... for bacteria to deal with.

I would first guess its just some crap that got trapped somewhere so i would do a good gravel vac. Unless you recently did a large water change with water that wasnt dechlorinated, the bacteria should be fine. Just try to remove any debris that could be rotting.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> I have my tank set up for about a year or more. Someone told me that I have a mini cycle because I have small amounts of ammonia and nitrite showing up. When will this go back to 0 and can someone explain a mini cycle?
> 
> I alreaday know about new tank cycling.


 That doesnt nessisarily mean a mini cycle. That could just be something rotting and fouling the water. With this, the bacteria arnt processing the toxins quick enough. With a mini cycle, for some reason some bacteria died so there arnt enough bacteria to convert toxins.

in breif: minicycle= not enough established bacteria. A mini cycle is the same as a new tank cycle, except there is already some bacteria established which is why its smaller
foul water= too much crap rotting... for bacteria to deal with.

I would first guess its just some crap that got trapped somewhere so i would do a good gravel vac. Unless you recently did a large water change with water that wasnt dechlorinated, the bacteria should be fine. Just try to remove any debris that could be rotting.
[/quote]

Was wondering will a mini cycle last about the same as a regular cycle?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> With a mini cycle, for some reason some bacteria died so there arnt enough bacteria to convert toxins.
> 
> in breif: minicycle= not enough established bacteria. A mini cycle is the same as a new tank cycle, except there is already some bacteria established which is why its smaller


No, a mini cycle will be smaller then a normal cycle hence "mini." It really depends on how much bacteria is left and how much of a bioload there is. If the bacteria was completly wiped, the cycle will be a lot longer then if only a couple percent of the bacteria was wiped out. You just have to monitor it to see whne its over as many variables prevent definite timelines. That being said, again i dont think your going through a mini cycle unless recently a large waterchange was done with chlorinated water. Having something rotting causing ammonia is not the same as the a mini cycle ammonia. With rotting its like filling a sink faster then it can drain, while a mini cycle is like a sink with a normal flow rate, but the drain was undersized and that water cant drain quick enough.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Last Week , I took out about 30 lbs of Rock , Substrate /Fake Plants out. Also Did a Gravel Vac AND about %35 water change.
I WAS OUT OF DECHLORINATOR , so I used RAW tap water.

Needless to say , Doubling my Tank bioload to x6 Reds and Removing all of the plants and such compiled with the UNTREATED Raw water , was enough to throw my tank into a mini cycle.

It was my stupidity , it could have been easily avoided. I have never had a Mini cycle last longer than 1 day


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Curious if you ever tried what I suggested in your other topic regarding the ammonia issue.


----------

